# 10,000 Islands guide recommendations needed



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

#1 choice. Absolute bad ass fisherman! But, 3 maybe too many
Capt Andrew Bostick
http://www.evergladesfishingtrips.com/

#2
Capt Brian Sanders
https://www.sandersoutdoorguide.com/

#3
Capt Ron Hueston
http://www.ronhueston.com/charter-services.php

#4
Capt. Ray Culver
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ver_Fishing_Charters-Chokoloskee_Florida.html

*note these guys fish south of the 10K Islands. But since you are in Everglades City they will work.


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Definitely some top notch guides on that list.

I would suggest you consider Capt. Bob Lemay as well. (954) 435 5666


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fly fishing ? Live bait? Artificial? If you are fishing 10k islands then I would call port of the isles and ask which guides fish out of there then make your decision according remember this location has a 35 minute slow speed for the manatee so keep that in mind. For fishing Everglades city contact outdoor resort as he has a few guides that keep boats there or the baitshop in town they'll know a good guide or two. Catching fish is a plus the adventure that is the glades are the real enjoyment for me as it's so peaceful and still semi wild.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

got1on said:


> I would suggest you consider Capt. Bob Lemay as well. (954) 435 5666


Thought of him, but the OP said they are 3. 

Oh yeah, the bait shop lady's husband is a guide and has a bay boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Chokoloskee Ray Culver passed away a few months back...


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I second the Bostick recommendation. I'm biased because he's a friend, but bias aside he's the best of the best.

Bob (LeMay), aren't you still guiding? I saw you down in the Last Huston last year with clients on board, I think. You have a rock solid rep for putting folks on fish down there yourself.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Www.outgoingcharters.com

Capt. Jesse Hill


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Jeff Legutki, Capt. Ken Chambers, Capt. Kevin Mihailoff, Capt. Al Keller, Capt. Wright Taylor


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Second on Ken Chambers and Al Keller


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

"Capt. Jeff Legutki, Capt. Ken Chambers, Capt. Kevin Mihailoff, Capt. Al Keller, Capt. Wright Taylor"

Another list of solid choices. Options for great Glades guides were once few; no longer the case.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

Depends on how you want to fish. All of these guys are great, but don't all fish in all manners of fishing.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

jeff , kevin and william faulkner all good have fished all of them. usually fish jeff every year he will be booked up in tarpon season kevin probably also


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Get on the phone and start calling these guys, they aren't gonna get any less busy!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff is booked through July!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Try Captain Ryan Booth, Deep South Fishing Charters. He lives in SFL where he is a Miami-Dade FF, but has a "friend" in SWFL so he is over there all the time and has been fishing the Ten Thousand Islands area. He's a really good guy and a good young guide. 305.606.4551. [email protected]. Tell him I referred you. Good luck!


----------



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

We fished with Capt. Brian Sanders in very challenging conditions on Saturday, the 7th and had a great day. East/northeast wind coupled with a low tide made launching at Choloskee difficult but once we got in we had a great day. Caught 5 slot sized reds (one released), 2 black drum and 2 large sheepshead we kept. Threw back a lot of undersized snook and reds. Thanks for the help, folks!!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Stevo51 said:


> We fished with Capt. Brian Sanders in very challenging conditions on Saturday, the 7th and had a great day. East/northeast wind coupled with a low tide made launching at Choloskee difficult but once we got in we had a great day. Caught 5 slot sized reds (one released), 2 black drum and 2 large sheepshead we kept. Threw back a lot of undersized snook and reds. Thanks for the help, folks!!!


 c

Just curious--did you fish live bait? Out front, or in the backcountry? Thanks.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Capt. Brian Sanders knows his chit.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> c
> 
> Just curious--did you fish live bait? Out front, or in the backcountry? Thanks.


He uses live bait and stays mostly to the outside and fishes the big river mouths.


----------



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

Outside
Small live shrimp on popping corks


----------

